# Help with install ac compressor 1993 240 sx



## maxamil386 (Jun 17, 2009)

I have a pregnant sister with no air in her car.. I purchased a ac compressor(1993 240 Sx) on ebay.. Can anyone help me out with where I can find an online step by step guide for the install and directions to follow.. Thanks!


M.R.


----------

